# something to cycle with rhodiola rosea/ashwagandha combo



## aronf13 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm finally starting to get my daily supplement plan straightened out. But now I need something that will have the same effect as rhodiola/Ashwagandha towards so that when my tolerance builds against that combo i can switch to something else while it goes away.

My current regiment has...

Morning:
Omega 3 Fish Oil
Vitamin B
Multivitamin
Rhodiola Rosea
Ashwagandha

Evening:
Valerian Root cycling w/ Phenibut cycling w/ Kava Root

Night:
Melatonin


----------

